# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  المطبق بالخطوات المصورة

## اوتار فاطمه

*المطبق بالخطوات المصورة* 

*لحمه مفرومه + بصل + بهار 
البصل ع النار تحركي ثم اللحمه المفرومه ثم البهار نتركه على جنب

نفرم شوي بقدونس 

نفرم كراث وطماطم
 

 

نخلط الخضروات السابقه مع اللحمه ولاننس الملح ونخلطهم
نأتي برقاق ونضعه بالشكل هذا 


 
ونضع الحشو وقليل من البيض المخفوق ليتماسك الحشو 
 

نطبقه من فوق ثم اليمين ثم من تحت ثم اليسار 

نضع المطبق بصينيه فرن مدهونه بقليل من الزيت

 

نتركها تتحمر من تحت ونقلبها لتتحمر من فوق ونقدمها مع الليمون 

*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيو على هالوصفة ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره غاااليتي ام حمووودي
ع هيك وصفه ،،
تسلم يدينك دااائماَ ممــــــيزه حبيبتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم ننتظر روووعة جديدك 
دمتِ بخيييييييييير

----------


## fatemah

امممم انا مااكله الا مع الليمون الله يخلي امي اللي ستويه لنا خخخ تسلمي خية ام محمد ع الوصفة الرائعة لاعدمنا الجديد
..][..تحيــــــــــــــــااتيـ..][..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشكل رووووعه وطبعا لذييذ*
*تسلم الايااادي ام محمد عالوصفات الشهيهـ*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه ع الطرح الحلوو*
*لاعدمنا جديدج*
*دمتي موفقهـ*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكوررررررررره ام حمودي

----------


## سـلـوان

*شكـله مرتب..*
*ربي يعطيك العـافية ولااا هنتِ على هيك طبق..*
*لااا عـدمنـا جديدكِ..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

صار نفسي فيه


شكله لذيذ مررررره


بعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلمي خيو على هالوصفة ..
> 
> كل المودة



h

الله يسلمك اخوي شبكه الناصره على التواجد 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكوووره غاااليتي ام حمووودي
> 
> ع هيك وصفه ،،
> تسلم يدينك دااائماَ ممــــــيزه حبيبتي 
> يعطيك العااافيه 
> دوووم ننتظر روووعة جديدك 
> 
> دمتِ بخيييييييييير



 
الله يسلمك ياقلبي فروحه والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

دوم منوره بردودك الرائعه 

دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> امممم انا مااكله الا مع الليمون الله يخلي امي اللي ستويه لنا خخخ تسلمي خية ام محمد ع الوصفة الرائعة لاعدمنا الجديد
> 
> 
> ..][..تحيــــــــــــــــااتيـ..][..



 الروعه تواجدك حبيبتي فاطمه والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

وماننحرم تواااااااااجدك يا الغلا 

دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> *الشكل رووووعه وطبعا لذييذ*
> *تسلم الايااادي ام محمد عالوصفات الشهيهـ*
> *الله يعطيج الف عااافيه ع الطرح الحلوو*
> *لاعدمنا جديدج*
> *دمتي موفقهـ*
> *تحيااااتي*



 دايما منوره حبيبتي شذااااوي بتواجد الرائع 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه لتواااااااااصلج 

دوم انتظر ردودك الحلوه 

دمتي بحفظ المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكوررررررررره ام حمودي



 الشكر لمرووووورك حبيبتي دمعه 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> *شكـله مرتب..*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العـافية ولااا هنتِ على هيك طبق..*
> 
> *لااا عـدمنـا جديدكِ..*



 لا عدم تواااصلج حبيبتي سلوان 

ويسلمك ودوم التواصل الرائع 

دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> صار نفسي فيه
> 
> 
> شكله لذيذ مررررره
> 
> 
> بعطيك الف عافيه



 الروعه تواجدك الرائع حبيبتي النبظ وماننحرم الطله الرائعه 

دمتي برعاهيه المولى

----------


## ليلاس

تسلمي اختي ع الوصفة الحلوة و السهلة

----------


## عشقي حيدر

روعة
رمضان عالابواب نجمع لنا اكلات مفيدة :p
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## همس الصمت

حركة حلوة إنه يتسوى هيك بحجم صغير
الله يسلم الديات ام محمد عل هيك وصف حلو كتير
وسهلتي علينا المطبق ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

الله شكلها يجننننننننننن
تسلمي خيتي على الوصفة
الله يعطيش العافية
ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام  عليكم  ..~

مراحب  

يعطيك العافية  
ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------

